
Abuse accelerates puberty in children - manojr
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11774.html
======
manojr
Here's the original research paper:
[http://www.jahonline.org/article/S1054-139X(16)30458-X/abstr...](http://www.jahonline.org/article/S1054-139X\(16\)30458-X/abstract)

